# New vent flashing on existing mineral rolled roof



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

The sun tube was flashed, ok, but I would not call it good.
The bottom of the flange can be left exposed on a low sloped application,
but the sides should have been flashed all the way down each side.
(Not an immediate problem, but probably will be an issue later on.)

I would pop the pipe through, wrap it in roof cement & rag, then stick a pipe flashing on it and flash it into the membrane like they did the sun tube except make sure it slides far enough up under to where both sides are properly protected.
You would only need one face nail at the bottom of the pipe flashing and that would be covered with a metal caulking.


----------



## moto goosey (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Slyfox. 

How should I get the metal flashing under the roofing if I put the pipe through first? It seems like I could only lay it on top of the roof and then it would leave a joint along the top and sides that overlapped the wrong way.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

moto goosey said:


> Thanks for the reply, Slyfox.
> 
> How should I get the metal flashing under the roofing if I put the pipe through first? It seems like I could only lay it on top of the roof and then it would leave a joint along the top and sides that overlapped the wrong way.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was thinking as a roofer in my reply instead of a DIY'r.
I would have a piece of field membrane to cut around the pipe and use a square nose trowel & torch to heat the nearest lap above and open it up to allow the new membrane under.
The new membrane would go over the existing.


----------

